# Tropico 3 free for the next 24 hours!



## Francisco (Sep 22, 2014)

Humble bundle is giving away free Steam copies of Tropico 3 for the next 24 hours!

https://www.humblebundle.com/summersale2014-free

For those curious, it's a simulation game, similar to Sim City, but far more hilarious.

Francisco


----------



## Munzy (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you @Francisco.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice one, thanks.

Been looking for a good strategy game recently, prefer a multiplayer one though if anyone has any suggestions?

LoL is getting dull now....


----------



## Francisco (Sep 22, 2014)

AnthonySmith said:


> Nice one, thanks.
> 
> Been looking for a good strategy game recently, prefer a multiplayer one though if anyone has any suggestions?
> 
> LoL is getting dull now....


Gold is worse than Silver.

I've been doing Strife some, it's pretty solid. It's a MOBA as well, nicely laid out. Map is much smaller. It just got into public beta a couple weeks ago.

Francisco


----------



## texteditor (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for the tip, _comrade_


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 23, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Gold is worse than Silver.
> 
> 
> I've been doing Strife some, it's pretty solid. It's a MOBA as well, nicely laid out. Map is much smaller. It just got into public beta a couple weeks ago.
> ...



Lol bollocks to ranked, I played about 5 games in silver got abused beyond my wildest dreams and just thought "yeah,... this is not fun", ARAM ever since 

will check out strife


----------



## Amitz (Sep 26, 2014)

For those who missed it: I have a key left. The first poster here receives it!


----------



## ssgsunny (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanx alot bro.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 26, 2014)

@ssgsunny

Trying to build your post count my friend?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 26, 2014)

Tropico 5 is up for sale on Humble as well, 35% off.

Francisco


----------

